# I need help



## STRAIGHT UP (Jan 30, 2010)

Can anyone identify this bike and some infomation? it has a plate with 49-50, 51-52, and head badge says Cadilac.  thanks


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like a Shelby-built bike based on the head tube, fork cups, sprocket and fenders. Not sure about year, looks pre war to me.


----------



## all riders (Jan 30, 2010)

well schwin made a bike called cadilac and it looks like a schwinn frame sort of. the chaingaurd and sprocket look, however, like Mead parts(also a chicago co.) I don't know for sure--some of the schwinn experts will chime in. by the way, if you didn't know, the fork is bent.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes it is prewar, thanks 4 the info. the fork is bent?


----------



## perichbrothers (Jan 30, 2010)

all riders said:


> well schwin made a bike called cadilac and it looks like a schwinn frame sort of. the chaingaurd and sprocket look, however, like Mead parts(also a chicago co.) I don't know for sure--some of the schwinn experts will chime in. by the way, if you didn't know, the fork is bent.




Schwinn made a bike called "lasalle" , which car-wise was a relative to the cadillac,
but shelby had the "cadillac" badge.
Just some competitive marketing by the two rival companies.

Since the rear stays are bolted on to the seatpost clamp bolt,
that girls bike should be a '35, but could probably be a late '34 or an early '36.

TP


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info. TP


----------



## all riders (Jan 31, 2010)

yep. I'm pretty sure that there is a slight bend in the steering tube right where it enters the headtube above the fork crown.---not bad and easy to straighten


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 1, 2010)

*For sure!!!*

1937-38 Shelby NO DOUBT!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, ok thanks again


----------



## JRE (Feb 1, 2010)

judging by the chain guard 35 earky 36 Shelby


----------



## perichbrothers (Feb 2, 2010)

Aeropsycho said:


> 1937-38 Shelby NO DOUBT!!!




Definitely not!
TP


----------



## JRE (Feb 2, 2010)

35 early 36 Shelby judging by the chain guard.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 2, 2010)

*.......*



JRE said:


> 35 early 36 Shelby judging by the chain guard.





 Geeee I guess I was wrong you guys are the experts....


----------

